# Which One



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am new to the forum and trying to decide which diver to go for i have got it down to 2.

SKXA53 or SKX007 any help would be great.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: It's all down to which one you like the look of. They both use the same case and movement, the only difference is the dial and chapter ring (please correct me if I'm wrong). Here's my mildly modded '53 with a black chapter ring instead of the red & white one.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

skyMAX08 said:


> I am new to the forum and trying to decide which diver to go for i have got it down to 2.
> 
> SKXA53 or SKX007 any help would be great.


Get both .....


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Welcome to :rltb: It's all down to which one you like the look of. They both use the same case and movement, the only difference is the dial and chapter ring (please correct me if I'm wrong). Here's my mildly modded '53 with a black chapter ring instead of the red & white one.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

skyMAX08 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to :rltb: It's all down to which one you like the look of. They both use the same case and movement, the only difference is the dial and chapter ring (please correct me if I'm wrong). Here's my mildly modded '53 with a black chapter ring instead of the red & white one.


thanks for the quick reply i think it the 53 for me then.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

skyMAX08 said:


> skyMAX08 said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Good choice, personally I prefer the dial of the '53 to the 007. They're good solid watches.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Twickersdude said:


> skyMAX08 said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to the forum and trying to decide which diver to go for i have got it down to 2.
> ...


Welcome & what he said, although if I had to choose I'd go for the 007










Just my 2p of course

Andrew


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i like the dial of the 53 but not the chapter ring , so would go for a black monster instead.

sorry - but it's only a few quid more.

currently have a very modd'd 07 on black nato which i like very much.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mutley said:


> Andrew


Andrew,

do you have a wrist shot of this?

am trying to decide if i am going to put my 07 on a mesh or not.

Des.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

it seems to me that which ever i choose there are so many modds you can do to this watch no 2 look the same. think i will start with the 53 and see what i can find in the sales forum for the 007.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Which ever one you go for, you won't be disappointed with the quality :thumbsup:

You might want to check out our hosts site click here


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew
> ...


Des

Not at the moment but I'll see what I can do

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Someone said you wont be disappointed with the quality. Probably better to say you will be amazed and astounded at the quality. They have no right to be that good at Â£100.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Des

wrist shot as requested

crappy pic but the best I could do 










hope it helps

Andrew


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Apart from the red & white chapter ring difference the other main difference with these two are the hour markers - Traditional circles & oblongs on the 007 and 'bullets' of the '53 - I prefer the bullets myself but the ideal combination imho is the bullet with the black chapter ring like thunderbolt's ... Paul

PS - These watches are very versatile & look great on bracelet, leather or as below a nice zulu ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mutley said:


> Des
> 
> wrist shot as requested
> 
> ...


Andrew

much appreciated.

looks like we know where next months overtime is going...

think i prefer the mesh to a lumpy.

for that matter does anyone actually like the rubber 2 piece strap seiko provide?

Des


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> Apart from the red & white chapter ring difference the other main difference with these two are the hour markers - Traditional circles & oblongs on the 007 and 'bullets' of the '53 - I prefer the bullets myself but the ideal combination imho is the bullet with the black chapter ring like thunderbolt's ... Paul
> 
> PS - These watches are very versatile & look great on bracelet, leather or as below a nice zulu ...


As most of the 007 and 53 you guys have are modded i was wondering if they are easy to do or do you have to send them to a specilaist.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mine was bought from a fellow forum member already modded. There are a few members who can do the mods themselves, or can recommend someone who can. 

Here's mine on leather.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> for that matter does anyone actually like the rubber 2 piece strap seiko provide


Nope, its nasty


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Des
> ...


or you could get a Toshi 










or a Seiko bracelet










h34r: I'm not helping , am I :lol:

Anything but that piece of hideous seiko rubber


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

thunderbolt said:


> Mine was bought from a fellow forum member already modded. There are a few members who can do the mods themselves, or can recommend someone who can.


what he said


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mutley said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > for that matter does anyone actually like the rubber 2 piece strap seiko provide?
> ...


i like some of the toshi straps which seem so popular around here, rightly so by the looks.

but i dont really have the watch for one, and so would feel obliged to get into trouble buying another for it.

not too sure about toshi on a diver - i like the bimetal on the tag and invicta that i have.

that said i did see a nice black with orange stitching which would work on the seiko

the rlt 30 looked good on the one shown recently but i would have put it on brown rather than black.

i could do with something better than black nato for the seiko though. how good is the seiko bracelet?

it was the poor bracelet on a workmates o&w that put me off an m6.

my citizen came on a horrible canvas with leather backing 2 piece which was too small for my 8 inch wrist.

changed to nato and this will be trashed at work alongside the invicta

my arbutus has a cheap blingy lumpy - but then the watch body is polished so .....

its not a beater yet, but will be when the next space opens up.

that just leaves the casio - which would look even more stupid than it already does on its original bracelet, if it were put on anything else.

for the record the tag and the seiko are the only two i would consider keepers.

the others, over time, will have the poop wabbied out of them.

sorry about the off topic and the rambling but its been almost 2 years of the smokes and a couple of months off the refreshing beverages.....

des


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

toshis & lumpys :thumbup: unk:

:goof:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mutley said:


> toshis & lumpys :thumbup: unk:


Ditto!


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

skyMAX08 said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from the red & white chapter ring difference the other main difference with these two are the hour markers - Traditional circles & oblongs on the 007 and 'bullets' of the '53 - I prefer the bullets myself but the ideal combination imho is the bullet with the black chapter ring like thunderbolt's ... Paul
> ...


I have a 007 which is great and a pleasure to wear, but I am lovin this picture, the strap sets the watch off and highlights the red on the chapter ring perfectly. bullet markers get my vote too!

I feel a buy coming on :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, here comes a stupid question...

is the lume as good on the '53 as on other seikos?

am now going off the idea of a black monster and perhaps starting to like the '53 chapter ring.

i "need" another diver like a hole in the head but cant find anything else that takes my fancy.

current search criterion include-

no quartz, no kinetic, no 5's, no dig or ana-dig,no regulators (like 'em but one is enough), no plastic (don't get me started)

no chronos, no sub dials cutting the numerals.

perhaps i should start looking at vintage - getting bored with new. wabi i can live with as long as the crystal is in decent condition.

anyway i am waffling again - so 53 lume good yes?

cheers

des


----------

